# 3 Series Spy Photos



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

I was checking out the new spy photos for the 3 series and the body shape from the side looks unchanged. I would bet that the changes are nothing radical.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Good bet. May be 2013 before there are big changes.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

These were 2013 spy photos


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

do you have a link to the photos? thanks


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.motorauthority.com/blog/1037766_spy-shots-2013-bmw-3-series


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

traderfjp said:


> http://www.motorauthority.com/blog/1037766_spy-shots-2013-bmw-3-series


hm, I don't think actual photos were out there yet. Once in the above article are photo-shop assumptions derived from spy shots and present model.


----------



## traderfjp (Aug 22, 2010)

Maybe it was a ploy to get soe press for theupcoming model. Who knows. Here is a concept car that they may take some design cies from: http://www.motorauthority.com/blog/1027534_updated-bmws-new-cs-concept-breaks-cover


----------

